# received 2 4890 gpu's charged for one?



## funkysnair (Dec 31, 2009)

well i bought another Ati xfx 4890 to go crossfire with my other gpu and it arrived wednesday so i installed it as soon as it touched my hands like you do lol"!

anyway another arrived today, checked our account and we have only been charged for one?

was bought from amazon, now what would you do

keep it? post it back?

""""PUBLIC POLL""""


----------



## jasonwow (Dec 31, 2009)

keep it lol


----------



## ScOuT (Dec 31, 2009)

Wow...my luck is not soo good. I would get one and be charged for two.

It would be hard for me not to post it back, I pride myself on being completely honest. But that is a once in a lifetime deal I think I would keep it actually


----------



## mep916 (Dec 31, 2009)

Did you pay for both at the same time? There may be a delay in charging your account. Keep it in the meantime of course. 

Wait, did you only intend on buying one and receive two?


----------



## funkysnair (Dec 31, 2009)

i only clicked once, account overview would show all transactions and it only shows one lol.....

I only intended to buy one as i already have one!

dam i havent got a 3rd pci-e slot


----------



## Geoff (Dec 31, 2009)

I would keep it for at least a couple weeks and see if you either get charged, or if they notice and tell you to do something.


----------



## funkysnair (Dec 31, 2009)

would it make a difference to your decision if it was a company selling or a person?


----------



## mep916 (Dec 31, 2009)

[-0MEGA-];1390230 said:
			
		

> I would keep it for at least a couple weeks and see if you either get charged, or if they notice and tell you to do something.



That's exactly what I would. I wouldn't even open it until you're in the clear. If they contact you, then yes, I would ask that they pay for a shipping label and send it back.



funkysnair said:


> would it make a difference to your decision if it was a company selling or a person?



Either way, if they contacted me and admit they made a mistake, I would send it back.

Oh, if they charge you, ask for a refund and send it back as well since you can't use it.


----------



## Shane (Dec 31, 2009)

mep916 said:


> That's exactly what I would. I wouldn't even open it until you're in the clear. If they contact you, then yes, I would ask that they pay for a shipping label and send it back.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



i think the same


----------



## funkysnair (Dec 31, 2009)

all the corrupt vip members in here lol...

im thinking the same, i done the same thing when i ordered a £25 compter chair (argos) and they sent me a chair for the living room with a foot stool worth about £120 i just signed for it put it in my living room and ordered another computer chair

must admit i had my finger crossed for a "40 lcd tv instead but i got the chair dam it


----------



## ScottALot (Dec 31, 2009)

Um... if you decide to keep it, maybe you could sell it in the CF Sale Section? I was planning to use 2 Vapor-X 4890s in my next rig (one to start) but since it's a red-black themed rig, the XFX version would be nice.

EDIT: Old NAVY saying "If you ain't cheatin', you ain't trying."


----------



## mep916 (Dec 31, 2009)

funkysnair said:


> must admit i had my finger crossed for a "40 lcd tv instead but i got the chair dam it



lol better than nothing.


----------



## funkysnair (Dec 31, 2009)

ScottALot said:


> Um... if you decide to keep it, maybe you could sell it in the CF Sale Section? I was planning to use 2 Vapor-X 4890s in my next rig (one to start) but since it's a red-black themed rig, the XFX version would be nice.
> 
> EDIT: Old NAVY saying "If you ain't cheatin', you ain't trying."



well if i do keep it what i would be selling would be my higher clocked xfx gpu, unfortunatly the higher clocked one was about £40 more expensive than the one i have

to explain more clear

i have the highest clocked xfx 4890 running with the lower clocked one but now i have been sent another lower clocked one i would like to run both the lower cards as they are black

the higher clocked one is red....

so i would be selling a second hand card but for something like £90 for a card that i couldnt get less than £180

would package in all the new box etc

anyway thats in a few weeks lol

lets just see what happens 1st


----------



## ScottALot (Dec 31, 2009)

You could simplify that even more effectively with a picture


----------



## funkysnair (Dec 31, 2009)




----------



## ScottALot (Dec 31, 2009)

That top one is XFX? I think that might be a Diamond.


----------



## funkysnair (Dec 31, 2009)

lol no its xfx... its the highest clocked one i could find!

why would it come in an xfx box with stickers on it saying xfx?


----------



## Droogie (Dec 31, 2009)

keep it!

then again they may reward you for your honesty if you return it.  but the reward will likely be less valuable then a 4890


----------



## ScottALot (Dec 31, 2009)

Well, I thought it was Diamond, because Diamond sells a GPU that has like a 925MHz core clock with that same cooler.


----------



## funkysnair (Dec 31, 2009)

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?item=N82E16814150368



Droogie said:


> keep it!
> 
> then again they may reward you for your honesty if you return it.  but the reward will likely be less valuable then a 4890



what like nothing lol


----------



## mep916 (Dec 31, 2009)

Funky, if you get to keep it, consider it indirect compensation for that dude that burned you in our FS section awhile back.


----------



## ScottALot (Dec 31, 2009)

Well, I hope I can get my hands on that one... hopefully I get my job sometime in February


----------



## funkysnair (Dec 31, 2009)

mep916 said:


> Funky, if you get to keep it, consider it indirect compensation for that dude that burned you in our FS section awhile back.



lol yeh, i havent forgot him.... for the 8800gt with the extra heatsink!!

if i ever catch him i will make him chew his own elbows

headcrabcake was his tag, he was trying to sell it on another forum and when i alerted them they banned me lol,


----------



## just a noob (Dec 31, 2009)

i'll give ya $20 for it


----------



## funkysnair (Dec 31, 2009)

nah you'll just break it like you did with your gtx285 lol


----------



## just a noob (Dec 31, 2009)

funkysnair said:


> nah you'll just break it like you did with your gtx285 lol



shh


----------



## funkysnair (Dec 31, 2009)

just a noob said:


> shh



lol,mod this :gun:


----------



## Shane (Dec 31, 2009)

funkysnair said:


> lol no its xfx... its the highest clocked one i could find!
> 
> why would it come in an xfx box with stickers on it saying xfx?



They have 3 models i think,the 4890,4890xt and 4890 XXX.

I have the stanadard 4890,But overclocked past XXX speeds.


----------



## Droogie (Dec 31, 2009)

funkysnair said:


> what like nothing lol



they might give you like a tiny store credit or something.  but yeah, it would be next to nothing compared to the card's price.


----------



## funkysnair (Dec 31, 2009)

Nevakonaza said:


> They have 3 models i think,the 4890,4890xt and 4890 XXX.
> 
> I have the stanadard 4890,But overclocked past XXX speeds.



so the red one is the xxx, i was told it was the best out of the xfx range and overclocks like a whore...


----------



## ScottALot (Dec 31, 2009)

I'm correct in saying _any_ 4890 can CrossFire with _any_ other company's 4890, right?


----------



## funkysnair (Dec 31, 2009)

as far as i know you can, would make more sense to makesure the clocks are some where near...


----------



## Twist86 (Dec 31, 2009)

If it was Newegg id be legit about it (and I have in the past) but Amazon can piss off....id accept the free GPU


----------



## ScottALot (Dec 31, 2009)

Well, right now, I'm looking at a two way CFX with 875MHz Sapphires.


----------



## funkysnair (Dec 31, 2009)

well im running the 900mhz and a 850mhz in cf now so happy days


----------



## mep916 (Dec 31, 2009)

funkysnair said:


> headcrabcake was his tag, he was trying to sell it on another forum and when i alerted them they banned me lol,



Why'd the ban _you_? Was it overclock.net?


----------



## funkysnair (Dec 31, 2009)

i cant remember what site it was, i couldnt care!

i thought to myself whats the point in trying to warn people when they are not interested?

someone else prob got burned off him too because he was offering a low price to attract peoples attention then take there money!

wish i had his address so i could knock on his door, i'd take his dam pc never mind the gpu just for his cheek


----------



## ganzey (Dec 31, 2009)

funkysnair said:


> i only clicked once, account overview would show all transactions and it only shows one lol.....
> 
> I only intended to buy one as i already have one!
> 
> dam i havent got a 3rd pci-e slot



you could give it to me  i will even pay postage


----------



## mep916 (Dec 31, 2009)

funkysnair said:


> i cant remember what site it was, i couldnt care!



I ask because he was over at OCN tryin to sell it and I think ceewi1 notified them as well. He's still a registered member over there...


----------



## Bodaggit23 (Dec 31, 2009)

It's Christmas time.

They wanted you to have the extra card...


----------



## dirtbikeryzz (Dec 31, 2009)

Lol not to steal the spot light but I got a 2,600$ pc from dell for free 4 years ago. I hit the add to cart button twice and when i got home one day I had about 7 boxes waiting for me, I instantly new what I did. So i called and got all the numbers and stuff to return it, then when i checked my credit card online to make sure they canceled it both computers where taken off. Was cool but It was my parents card, and money so it didn't seem as awesome as it would have if it was my cash. Stupid dell.


----------



## bomberboysk (Jan 1, 2010)

Find a computer to put it in and set it folding is what i would do Or send it back and hope that karma rewards you in the future.


----------



## ScottALot (Jan 1, 2010)

bomberboysk said:


> Find a computer to put it in and set it folding is what i would do



I guess that'd be a good way to redeem yourself for dishonesty


----------



## funkysnair (Jan 1, 2010)

mep916 said:


> I ask because he was over at OCN tryin to sell it and I think ceewi1 notified them as well. He's still a registered member over there...



yeh i remember asking one of admin to contact them, but i got banned for posting in the thread he was trying to sell the card



Bodaggit23 said:


> It's Christmas time.
> 
> They wanted you to have the extra card...



well thats one way of thinking about it



bomberboysk said:


> Find a computer to put it in and set it folding is what i would do



well im currently thinking of looking for a new mobo with 3 pci-e slots now


----------



## TFT (Jan 1, 2010)

Funky, you'll never get to heaven


----------



## funkysnair (Jan 1, 2010)

TFT said:


> Funky, you'll never get to heaven



heaven is for suckers, hell is where the actions at brother


----------



## JlCollins005 (Jan 1, 2010)

my buddies college roomate, ordered a 19" widescreen monitor i forget from what site, well when it was delivered he ended up getting some 37" tv lol waited to see if they would contact him about it and they never did. and he was only billed for the monitor


----------



## Shane (Jan 1, 2010)

funkysnair said:


> hell is where the actions at brother



Il see you in hell funky 

Lol ohh noes....someone has voted "send it back and request postage costs"!!!


----------



## TFT (Jan 1, 2010)

Nevakonaza said:


> Il see you in hell funky


It's a well known fact that all Windows users got to hell, only MAC users go to heaven.


----------



## funkysnair (Jan 1, 2010)

TFT said:


> It's a well known fact that all Windows users got to hell, only MAC users go to heaven.



well i wouldnt want to be surounded by mac users now would i?


----------



## Matthew1990 (Jan 1, 2010)

Look at the poll, we are all bad people......


----------



## G25r8cer (Jan 1, 2010)

I'd say sell it on ebay and get your money back


----------



## funkysnair (Jan 1, 2010)

bomberboysk edited your post? Change of heart or is someone trying to act the respectable mod?


----------



## Shane (Jan 1, 2010)

funkysnair said:


> trying to act the respectable mod?



hehe


----------



## Matthew1990 (Jan 1, 2010)

Give me a pm if you planning on selling it


----------



## Aastii (Jan 1, 2010)

keep it. If they ever ask for it, deny all knowledge that it was delivered, unless ofcourse you signed for it.

If you did, claim that you ordered 2 and that it is a cock up on there end, only a different one


----------



## bomberboysk (Jan 1, 2010)

funkysnair said:


> bomberboysk edited your post? Change of heart or is someone trying to act the respectable mod?



Actually i thought i had posted that bit earlier in the thread but i realized i hadnt so edited it into my post


----------



## Shane (Jan 1, 2010)

Dayumm...look at the poll,I think most of CFs active members are corrupt


----------



## funkysnair (Jan 1, 2010)

Matthew1990 said:


> Give me a pm if you planning on selling it



will do



Aastii said:


> keep it. If they ever ask for it, deny all knowledge that it was delivered, unless ofcourse you signed for it.
> 
> If you did, claim that you ordered 2 and that it is a cock up on there end, only a different one



no, if i opened it and used it and they figured it out i would pay for it



bomberboysk said:


> Actually i thought i had posted that bit earlier in the thread but i realized i hadnt so edited it into my post



liar, i smell back tracking lol



Nevakonaza said:


> Dayumm...look at the poll,I think most of CFs active members are corrupt



yeh lol


----------



## Twist86 (Jan 1, 2010)

Nevakonaza said:


> Dayumm...look at the poll,I think most of CFs active members are corrupt



If you ever dealt with Amazon you would see its just screwing them over vs corruption.
Id never rip Newegg off and I have had my fair share of chances. I even sent back a 4GB flash drive I thought they didn't send me (even payed the shipping)


Best part is they can't prove they sent him two even if they did find out and they can't double charge because all he has to do is fight the charge and show the invoice. This is a easy shut and closed case for the win department.


----------



## Bodaggit23 (Jan 2, 2010)

Twist86 said:


> they can't prove they sent him two



Yes they can, because they came separately, not in the same package.


----------



## Twist86 (Jan 2, 2010)

Bodaggit23 said:


> Yes they can, because they came separately, not in the same package.



Ah well then they might have proof  They wont say anything though


----------



## Matthew1990 (Jan 2, 2010)

I am sure they won't do anything about it, it would be really bad for the company to mess up something like this. I am sure they will get over 150 quid eventually xD


----------



## Stoic Sentinel (Jan 2, 2010)

Well, this poll disgusts me. 

















(Nevermind what I voted for!)


----------



## Bodaggit23 (Jan 2, 2010)

funkysnair said:


> keep it? post it back?



I guess it would make a difference, if you bought this from Amazon themselves, or a private vendor?

Amazon wouldn't miss it, but some guy might lose his job over it.


----------



## TFT (Jan 2, 2010)

Let us pray for our fellow member funkysnair, who has fallen by the wayside and lost his direction in life. 
This is caused either by his failing in the faith and belief in his fellow man and an uncontrollable greed for an extra ATI 4890 or too many Newcastle Browns and he can't find his way home.
I feel a concious need to pray by all members for this lost soul.
Amen brother.

Edit: If the guilt is too much to bear, I am your closest UK friend if you want to offload it


----------



## funkysnair (Jan 2, 2010)

TFT said:


> Let us pray for our fellow member funkysnair, who has fallen by the wayside and lost his direction in life.
> This is caused either by his failing in the faith and belief in his fellow man and an uncontrollable greed for an extra ATI 4890 or too many Newcastle Browns and he can't find his way home.
> I feel a concious need to pray by all members for this lost soul.
> Amen brother.



dont worry your little self brother from another mother, i have moved on from the newcastle brown ale and i am now in the process of transfering my recently fermented bitter from my fermenting bucket into the barrel ready for pressurizing!

i have not fallen by of lost my faith as i have never had faith, only in my ati gpu's

i now have 3 and only have 2 slots, help me buy another mobo with a 3rd slot so i can have the gaming god of all pc's!!!


----------



## Matthew1990 (Jan 2, 2010)

http://www.ebuyer.com/product/160932#


There you go pallllll


----------



## Matthew1990 (Jan 2, 2010)

And this as well


http://www.ebuyer.com/product/160297


----------



## funkysnair (Jan 2, 2010)

dam thats like £440 lol... erm no thanks

think i would rather have another 80 intel ssd and another 22" lcd monitor!

besides im thinking of swapping my current 6gig ddr3 g.skill 1333mhz ram and the 4890 xxx edition for some nice 6gig 1600mhz ram....


----------



## bomberboysk (Jan 2, 2010)

http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=MB-320-AS&groupid=701&catid=5&subcat=1283


----------



## funkysnair (Jan 2, 2010)

bomberboysk said:


> http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=MB-320-AS&groupid=701&catid=5&subcat=1283



yeh i bought that mobo before i got the flaming blade but it was DOA...

i think after all the gpu will go...


----------



## Geoff (Jan 2, 2010)

What do you mean "it will go".  Again I would wait a few weeks before making ANY decision on whether or not to keep it.

The last thing you want is to ship it back, and have them not know what to do with it so it gets tossed aside, and then a few weeks later they contact you and say they never received it.


----------



## funkysnair (Jan 2, 2010)

[-0MEGA-];1391743 said:
			
		

> What do you mean "it will go".  Again I would wait a few weeks before making ANY decision on whether or not to keep it.
> 
> The last thing you want is to ship it back, and have them not know what to do with it so it gets tossed aside, and then a few weeks later they contact you and say they never received it.



it will go in the direction the general forum people have directed, after 2 weeks of waiting... dont worry i know what im doin


----------



## Geoff (Jan 2, 2010)

funkysnair said:


> it will go in the direction the general forum people have directed, after 2 weeks of waiting... dont worry i know what im doin


Chances are they will find out, eventually.  I remember a while back I had ordered some large items from either Newegg or Amazon, and my account was never charged for them.  Thinking I was in the clear my account got charged almost a week later.


----------



## bomberboysk (Jan 2, 2010)

funkysnair said:


> yeh i bought that mobo before i got the flaming blade but it was DOA...
> 
> i think after all the gpu will go...



Well, DOA doesnt mean much considering ive had DOA's from almost every manufacture out there, the P6T is a great board.


----------



## bcoffee20 (Jan 2, 2010)

well i would personally keep it till they noticed and if they didnt notice in the first month i would just keep it. if they dont end up chargin you for it would you want to sell it


----------



## funkysnair (Jan 2, 2010)

bcoffee20 said:


> well i would personally keep it till they noticed and if they didnt notice in the first month i would just keep it. if they dont end up chargin you for it would you want to sell it



if i did keep it and they caught up to me i would still pay up even if there is a little loss to me....

cos im kinda like that, if i do get caught i will hold my hands up


----------



## Shane (Jan 2, 2010)

funkysnair said:


> cos im kinda like that, if i do get caught i will hold my hands up



id do exactly the same thing  :good:


----------



## bomberboysk (Jan 2, 2010)

From the technical side of things, they cant charge you for a second one if you only ordered one, because it would be just like handing someone a box and then saying "You owe me $50". Although i would personally pay for it if they caught that two were sent out.



Similar thing happened when newegg sent out like 4 eee pc's in a box when people only ordered one.


----------



## funkysnair (Jan 2, 2010)

well way i see it, its up to them to make sure they dont make mistakes, if they are so stupid not to notice £150 gpu going out when it was never paid for im all over it

however if they notice a little later on i will admit it but i will also demand a discount for the fact i dont have to admit it, if they dont accept that discount i will take it as far as it can go


----------



## Matthew1990 (Jan 2, 2010)

Amen to that.


----------



## funkysnair (Jan 29, 2010)

still got this gpu boxed up as it come lol.. Few more weeks and it's going in with some cash for a second hand gtx295 and g don't feel guilty one bit


----------



## MacBook (Jan 29, 2010)

I don't blame you, but it's a good idea to keep it a few more weeks.  The last thing you want to do is sell it for less then you paid, only to have the company realize and charge you full price later on.


----------



## Gooberman (Jan 29, 2010)

lol this made me laugh wish i had that kind of luck xD


----------



## Shane (Jan 29, 2010)

Still not heard anything from them Funkayyyyyy?

I should say your in the clear there. ...Fair play!


----------



## funkysnair (Jan 29, 2010)

heard nothing!!

not bothered now, the way i get ripped off with stuff its about time i was on the other end


----------

